# New babies and development updates :)



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

So two weeks ago today Maggie gave birth to a litter of 13 - 7 bucks and 6 does  Unfortunately, there was a peanut baby (doe) which died after 4 days. Then, at about a week and two days, a buck was randomly eaten by Maggie, which was odd because she has a good diet with protein/fat supplements, but of course, she knows best. So now, I am left with 11 beautiful bubs  5 does and 6 bucks. 
I will update at every week, starting at 1week old. 
















Boy number 6 was the one Maggie culled. Lighting isnt perfect in these pics, I know, for reference, male 1 is a chocolate (dark).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a big litter so it's not surprising that a few didn't make it.


----------



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah I know that, thankyou though.


----------



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

I realise that these pictures are absolutely horribly taken, but I was in a rush to get to work, plus they just wouldn't stay still!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your litter!


----------

